# Virasol/Viro-sol



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Folks, my 5ltr bottle of MC2 Wheel Cleaner has finally gone, does anyone know where I can get some Virasol/Viro-sol from?

I've looked at the Jantastic site, but it looks like they've stopped trading. Managed to find it elsewhere for <£6 but then delivery is over £9. I'm sure that you could get it delivered to a local store and pick it up from there for next to nothing.

However I do it, it will still be cheaper than paying £25 for the same stuff but with a Wax Wizard label stuck on it. :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Kell, call Clover Chemicals and ask for your local stockist (01663 733114)... will give you a local supplier & save on delivery.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Why not just buy some Meguiars APC? Similar sort of stuff i bet.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-am ... d_321.html


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

XTR said:


> Why not just buy some Meguiars APC? Similar sort of stuff i bet.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-am ... d_321.html


Could be, but it's twice the price.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Kell - you can collect it from:

Summit Hygiene
Cameron Road
Chesham
HP5 3BXB

Tel: 01494 793414

I think it worked out at about £8.30 ish when I bought some not long ago

or....if you fancy a drive over to Aylesbury (or the Bucks meet that Penny's organising on Wednesday night at The Three Horseshoes in Little Marlow (Handy Cross), I've got a spare bottle you can have for a fiver  (different source oop noorth that one of our Salesmen collects & delivers ;-))


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Kell - you can collect it from:
> 
> Summit Hygiene
> Cameron Road
> ...


Paul - can't do Weds as my missus plays netball every week and I'm doing Daddy Day Care. I'll try Summit. Thanks though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Balls. They're not open on Saturdays.

And nor is Smashing Supplies in Cressex.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Balls. They're not open on Saturdays.
> 
> And nor is Smashing Supplies in Cressex.


You could always nip over to Aylesbury and collect it from me at my place. I should be in this weekend if you want to drop over  ( or I may even be in Wycombe the weekend after - not sure yet though)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Or....

Paul could bring it on Weds night, and I could drop it off at yours on my way home...have to come past the end of your road anyway.

Just a thought....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Or....
> 
> Paul could bring it on Weds night, and I could drop it off at yours on my way home...have to come past the end of your road anyway.
> 
> Just a thought....


Good point Penny - you seem to be making a habit of being a Virosol delivery driver :wink: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Or....
> ...


Don't worry, I'll add on a delivery charge!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


If you're passing Dundee Penny, I could do with a re-supply 

Dave


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> If you're passing Dundee Penny, I could do with a re-supply
> 
> Dave


I'll see what I can do!! :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I've just seen this topic.

Look here!

http://www.olympiccleaning.com/viewprod ... egoryID=12


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> I've just seen this topic.
> 
> Look here!
> 
> http://www.olympiccleaning.com/viewprod ... egoryID=12


That was the original place I looked at. But they charge £9 for delivery.

It would be excellent if you could drop it off for me Penny. If not, then I could pick it up from Paul at the weekend as I need to drive out and about as our 'flag' peeling a little at the edges and needs sorting.

So if you both don't mind, I'd love it if you could drop it off.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

No worries at all Kell. I'm seeing Penny again in a couple of weeks so she can give me the moneys then (£5 will do it )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No probs. PM me your house number and road name and I'll drop it round on the way back tomorrow night.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Paul and Penny,

Thank you both ever so much for doing this for me. Now I've got no excuses for keeping the sheels looking pristine.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Paul and Penny,
> 
> Thank you both ever so much for doing this for me. Now I've got no excuses for keeping the *sheels* looking pristine.


No probs matey - glad to help 

You could try it on your *wheels* too :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi i just got some of this so going to be using it for the first time, what dilution ratios should i be using for the wheels and also for any other cleaning tasks (not on the paint work obviously)

Cheers

Charles


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I use a rough 5 : 1 for the wheels depending how dirty they are but if not too bad most say you can get away with 10 : 1 which seems to be sufficient for most jobs.

I find if you use it too concentrated (you can use it neat) it dries out very quickly and can be harder to remove.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Kell said:


> Paul and Penny,
> 
> Thank you both ever so much for doing this for me. Now I've got no excuses for keeping the sheels looking pristine.


No worries, it was good to meet you at last!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

phodge said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Paul and Penny,
> ...


Likewise. Now at least I'll know who I'm cutting up on my bike. :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Thought about cleaning mine today but then remembered I ain't got any left...

I need another 100 ltrs. Well I became a Regional Stockist for Dave and a few friends, bloody neighbours started knicking it too...

Can't remember where I got it from now... :?


----------

